# help-can't view OTA channel with 85% signal on channel list



## Whitman01 (10 mo ago)

I'm new to Tivo. Just bought an Edge. My local PBS station shows up on the Channel List but is unchecked. From reading through the forums I found I could check the channel info via "Account & System Info > Diagnostics". It shows info on the channel and 85% signal strength but I can't view the channel. If I check the station box in the Channel List it shows up in the guide with accurate program info, but when I select the channel to watch I get a V53 error _"Problem with the signal on this channel._ " Why is there a problem when the signal strength is as strong as channels I can see? 
Have repeatedly tried "verify channels" and "scan for new channels" to no avail. Anybody know what I can do to view this channel?


----------

